# Hello From Scotland



## Vidaloco

Welcome Keith  Always glad to hear about a new interest in horse. Have fun with your lessons.


----------



## Kentucky

Welcome Keith and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Hey Keith, welcome! Congrats on starting riding lessons!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hello! Welcome to the forum 

Have fun posting.


----------



## Armageddon

Hey, my friend just found a horse that I like! It's a Clydesdale and its 2 years old and it costs £500! Is that good?


----------



## Walkamile

Welcome to Horse Forum! You're going to so enjoy riding and learning all about good horsemanship and horse keeping. 

Scotland is one of the places on this planet that I have always dreamed of riding. Have a friend that has gone on an equestrian vacation and said it was everything and more than she hoped for!

Have fun!


----------



## FjordFan

Armageddon said:


> Hey, my friend just found a horse that I like! It's a Clydesdale and its 2 years old and it costs £500! Is that good?


That's quite cheap for a Clydesdale, plus you've got 2 years before you can ride it (if thats what you are intending to do). Clydies are quite a slow maturing breed.

I would expect to pay at least £1500 for a registered 2 year old Clydesdale.


----------



## Armageddon

FjordFan said:


> That's quite cheap for a Clydesdale, plus you've got 2 years before you can ride it (if thats what you are intending to do). Clydies are quite a slow maturing breed.
> 
> I would expect to pay at least £1500 for a registered 2 year old Clydesdale.


Nevermind, it was sold  It's original price was £2000 but it was £500 to me because of Fiona (My friend). I'm interested in 3 horses, Irish Draught, Shire or a Clydesdale.


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum


----------

